# xp 3 problem, pls help



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

My Xp3 runs fine but once the power goes out, it will not start again. It will make a loud sound as if it is running dry. There will be some air bubbles in the tubings as well once the quick release level is pull up.
I have changed the impeller cover, and put teflon tapes on the two little tubes where the intake and output are, but the problem is still there.
Otherwise, it runs very quiet and does not have any problem except this. It happened when the power goes out, or when someone accidentally turns off the power bar, also happened when I am asleep or not home. I am not sure if the propeller is running dry or not but it does sound like it is dry when it happens.
What I need to do to make it work again is to remove the quick release, pour out some of the water in the canister, put the quick release back and and to basically prime again. If I do not prime again, the propeller will just give out this very loud sound.
Thank you in advance for all the help.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Completely empty your filter, latch it back and connect it to the intake and outtake hoses. Let it fill up for 10 minutes then turn on the power. Biggest three issues here.

1. Too much air in the filter.
2. The flow is no good in your canister, make sure all the holes are lined up in the trays and take out any microfilter pads closer to the top of the trays.
3. You shouldn't have a power bar that people can bump it off and on by accident.
4. Do a top up with water funnel.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. 
I removed the fine filter pad and also removed all media, cleaned up, and emptied the canister last night.
There are bubbles in the tubings once I lift up the lever, the bubbles were not there when the filter was running. The bubbles just come into the tubings from the connectors once the level was lifted. I can drain some water through the tubings by lowering the level and let the water drain into a bucket, which can remove all the bubbles--but once the lever is lifted again the bubbles will appear. 
Now my media baskets are containing (bottom to top): tray 1 (sponges, bio media), tray 2 (bio media), tray 3 (bio media, purigen)
I was thinking may be my flow was too restricted so I removed all the fine filter pads and I also removed one coarse sponge on the lowest tray and replaced that with bio media.
I think the proper term to describe what the propeller does is cavitation. It sounds like it is trying to suck but cannot generate enough suction.
I am wondering is it is because there is a leak somewhere...but I do not see any water leakage.


----------



## Otolith (Jan 24, 2012)

I've had the same issue with my marineland canister. Helpful tip is when you get it up and running, tilt the canister slightly in each direction and it forces the air pockets past the impeller. This helps to get rid of air pockets without having to funnel top up.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thank you, I have tried to shake the canister and some fine bubbles came out from the filter outlet. Should I keep doing it until I have shaked all the bubbles out?
They keep coming out does nto seem to ever stop. But if I stop shaking then no air bubble come out from the outlet.


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

You may be creating the small bubbles by shaking it I understood the suggestion to mean to take the canister and slowly tip it onto one corner of the base on the canister, then slowly tip it to the other corner and so on allowing the bubbles to escape. As well, and I apologize if someone has already asked you this but are you feeding CO2 into your filter intake? You mentioned that this keeps happening so i just thought I would check to see if too much air inside the canister could be from that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Korya said:


> You may be creating the small bubbles by shaking it I understood the suggestion to mean to take the canister and slowly tip it onto one corner of the base on the canister, then slowly tip it to the other corner and so on allowing the bubbles to escape. As well, and I apologize if someone has already asked you this but are you feeding CO2 into your filter intake? You mentioned that this keeps happening so i just thought I would check to see if too much air inside the canister could be from that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks a lot for the helpful explanation.
No, I am not using any Co2.
I will try to tip the filter slowly to see if I can get any air bubbles out.
I do nto see any bubble comes out when the filter is running normally and it is very quiet. The problem is when the power is off it will become very noisy and will not start again on its own when the power is back on.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

I find that the only way to fix mine is to open up the canister and fill it to the top. Make sure its sealed properly. After that have a bucket underneath to catch the overflow. This usually fixes my air bubble issue.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I tried all the suggestions but I still have this problem. I just did a big water change and after I unplugged the filter it will not turn on again. But it is getting a bit better. What happened was that the filter will give out a very loud sound but there was some bubbles coming out from the outlet and I can see a big air bubble moving up and down in the tubings. After a few minutes I shut it off and pour out water in the canister, latch the head back on, and let it fill up with tank water. It then turned on properly. I cannot imagine what would happen if the power goes out when I am not home.
Does anyone think it may be the O-ring not being tight so I have some kind of a leak? I do nto see any water leaking out but I am thinking a tiny leak could cause the suction to lose the vacuum...


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I had problems with my RENA leaking air in. I didn't have the symptoms you describe but it was a mystery. I went to the website planetrena.com and phoned their technical support line. 1-877-588-7362. The next day a tech called me back and we sorted out my problem. Even sent me a replacement quick disconnect (under warranty still). You may want to try that. I didn't know the quick disconnect was the source of my problem. I can't imagine what is causing your trouble. Could it be an intermittant electrical problem? Is your lid screwed on tight on the intake/siphon pipe? Hopefully you are still under warranty?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. I will call them and see how it goes. Will update here.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I put some teflon tapes around the edge of the head where it touches the canister when it is latched, and also wrap some teflons around the quick disconnect inflow and outflow tubes (where it goes into the two holes on the lid) and now it will start by itself again.
Thanks for all the helps.


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Here is my two bits. I've had an XP3 running solid since 2005 (according to my king ed receipt) Air can enter your filter from a few places, the hoses (check clamps they can come loose) the main seal arround the lid (keep the top of canister clean and seal in place) the intake tube, ( make sure the fill top cap is tight) I routinely shake mine purging air from the excess build ups, (not always air CO2, N2 etc) Everything has been great or simple solution, until I had a problem with so much air giving terrible flow and and not allowing the canister fill. I looked inside and found that odd black plug that comes into the intake outlet holes, had come loose and popped out, alowing air to build up due to poor suction. Generally when you turn off the filter all excess air should come bubbling out as tank water comes in, unless this plug is out. Check it, if its loose wrap it woth PTFE tape. These are baisic filters which is one of their strong points. Sorry typos etc, its late and I have fat fingers.

Sean
VAHS Forever


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Yes, I forgot to mention I noticed that the black plug was a bit out when it would not start last time. I just pushed the plug back and wrapped tapes around the main seal around the lid, the short little tubes on the quick discount going into the lids, and then reprime. Now that I think about it it may have been what has fixed the problem. I will try to wrap the black plug with tapes (is there a special way that you do it?). I am sorry I forgot to mention that. Thanks everyone for sharing your valuable experience, I have learned a lot. Hopefully it will benefit others as well.


----------



## szavi (Nov 21, 2010)

Dont wrap black tape etc arround the canister head to lock it in. Get PTFE (Teflon) white plumbers tape. (rona cdn tire etc) and wrap it arround the plug itself.  You may have to trial and error, ie put some wraps on then try it, take some off try it again.

Sean


----------

